# Singapore VPS - Specific Datacenter



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 3, 2015)

Howdy folks!

I have a pretty specific request. 

I'm looking for a VPS (around 1 GB RAM with 2 CPU Cores) in the StarHub Datacenter/Facilities in Singapore.  I'm not too sure if this is possible nor if StarHub is specifically the DC owner or simply renting out space, but yeah.

Anyone have any idea?

Also test IP would be sweet.

Thanks!


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I have a pretty specific request.
> 
> ...


Here are the folks to talk to:

https://www.oneasiahost.com/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 3, 2015)

Ahh ok so OAH is the only one in Singapore eh?


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2015)

drmike said:


> Here are the folks to talk to:
> 
> https://www.oneasiahost.com/


StarHub is one of the network providers OAH uses but I think OAH is still using  Epsilon Data Center

ThePie didn't mention a price, so S$67 (_assuming that is Singapore dollars, so about US$49_) will get you a 2GB RAM Linux VPS with Argonar (StarHub's cloud service)

https://www.starhub.com/business/products-services/cloud-computing/iaas/argonar-calculator.html


----------



## telephone (Mar 4, 2015)

Unsure if any hosts operate out of Starhub (I haven't seen any offers mention Starhub as the datacenter), but most will have peering with Starhub.

If hosting within Starhub is a must, then your best bet will be going through Argonar as @DomainBop mentioned, or contacting hosts within Singapore if they know of anyone.

Just adding to the list of potentials (if your looking for local peering): SimplerCloud


----------



## expertvm (Mar 4, 2015)

Any specific reason for pure starhub link?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 4, 2015)

Mostly since that's a network I know for a fact that works for me. DigitalOcean Singapore at the moment doesn't provide good enough network for myself (Korea), and some people that I need to support (Hong Kong, Thailand, Japan, etc.). Some of the other hosts in Singapore either has problems with one Asian country or another. Therefore, since I want to make my life as easy as possible without having to deal with troubleshooting over and over again, I'm currently thinking about pure StarHub (since this has been tested as working previously).


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh and thanks to everyone's suggestions so far.

Worst case scenario, I say whatever to Singapore and look at a different South East Asian country.


----------



## expertvm (Mar 4, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Mostly since that's a network I know for a fact that works for me. DigitalOcean Singapore at the moment doesn't provide good enough network for myself (Korea), and some people that I need to support (Hong Kong, Thailand, Japan, etc.). Some of the other hosts in Singapore either has problems with one Asian country or another. Therefore, since I want to make my life as easy as possible without having to deal with troubleshooting over and over again, I'm currently thinking about pure StarHub (since this has been tested as working previously).


Would like to see how we can help you to solve your problem.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 4, 2015)

expertvm said:


> Would like to see how we can help you to solve your problem.


Hm... From initial look it seems it could possibly work.

What do you guys have available in stock?


----------



## expertvm (Mar 4, 2015)

Drop by our website or you can email in to us (mention your nick to us)


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 4, 2015)

telephone said:


> Just adding to the list of potentials (if your looking for local peering): SimplerCloud


I tried them for about a month last year.  They're very nice guys and the performance and stability of the VPS itself was very good but the network is the reason I canceled.  Network speeds to anywhere outside of Singapore were in the 2 Mbps or below range, and network stability was worse than what I've experienced in places with less developed infrastructures like India or Brazil...my monitoring scripts were sending me lots of alerts every day.  If their network performance ever improvies I would try them again though.


----------



## Servers4You (Apr 4, 2015)

Just seen your post, we do virtual servers in Singapore, Asia.

Starting At: 2GB DDR3 ECC RAM, 30GB SSD Storage, 4TB Bandwidth @ 500Mbps Public Uplink, 2 CPU Cores @ 2.2Ghz and has 1Gbps Private LANs

The Singapore, Asia servers are in the Equinix IBX Data Center and this is a tier 4 facility.


----------



## drmike (Apr 4, 2015)

Singapore can be quite spotty on speed.  Lots of throttling and congestion to Singapore's domestic networks.

It's a relatively way more expensive place for transit. 

It is not a market to buy blindly in like people do routinely in the US and Europe.  You have to get right network mix going for your market / customers in SG or will end up with issues.


----------



## Servers4You (Apr 5, 2015)

drmike said:


> Singapore can be quite spotty on speed.  Lots of throttling and congestion to Singapore's domestic networks.


Not all networks in Singapore are bad, some in the North have a bad time with network speeds, however the South can be quite good, our network is 500Mbps Public Uplink with up to 1Gbps for Private LANS, however our datacentre is based in the south of Singapore. However you are right, if you do not have a target audience in Singapore there is no point starting your business in Singapore.


----------



## willie (May 12, 2015)

Linode has a Singapore location now--I don't know what data center.


----------



## William (May 12, 2015)

Linode is in Equinix SNG1.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 13, 2015)

Since this got bumped I guess it's overdue for an update.

I originally was going with ExpertVM for a while.  Service was decent.  However we had a routing problem from a residential ISP (NTT's Residential Line) in Japan.  I think one of the routers on NTT's side was blocking it (in Japan).  Talked it over with the people at ExpertVM and (since I kinda needed a quick replacement) in the end I've dropped their service and have moved to DigitalOcean's Singapore now (gotta use up these 250 dollars worth of free credits anyways before they expire).  I wish the best for ExpertVM in the future, no hard feelings or anything.

The reason why I originally crossed out DigitalOcean from the list was because they had major packet loss problems in their Singapore location a while back.  I thought they'd never fix it, so I moved out of there.  

I might move it over to Linode once my credit's dried up.  Who knows.  I also have like 50 dollars in Linode credit that I gotta use up anyways.


----------



## expertvm (May 13, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Since this got bumped I guess it's overdue for an update.
> 
> I originally was going with ExpertVM for a while.  Service was decent.  However we had a routing problem from a residential ISP (NTT's Residential Line) in Japan.  I think one of the routers on NTT's side was blocking it (in Japan).  Talked it over with the people at ExpertVM and (since I kinda needed a quick replacement) in the end I've dropped their service and have moved to DigitalOcean's Singapore now (gotta use up these 250 dollars worth of free credits anyways before they expire).  I wish the best for ExpertVM in the future, no hard feelings or anything.
> 
> ...


Thanks and nice working with you too. If you still need us to investigate further, just send us more data.

Enjoy!


----------



## loveminds (Aug 7, 2015)

https://manage.dediserve.com/

 Location Newmediaexpress, major in starhub

 LG：http://speedtest.c1.sin1.dediserve.com/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 8, 2015)

loveminds said:


> https://manage.dediserve.com/
> 
> Location Newmediaexpress, major in starhub
> 
> LG：http://speedtest.c1.sin1.dediserve.com/



Please do NOT bring up an old post (that as you can tell has already been satisfied) to spam your affiliate link.


----------

